# tank lights



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't know if I have time for an answer as im on my way to get a tank and stand and all that now but i may be able to go back later. 
I need to know the best name brands for lights in a piranha tank. I dont see full spectrum and daylight there just pro glo (a lot of " " glo's) and then about 4 others in another catagory more expensive called things like Ocean Reef? or something. And they have different uses, some are good for deep water fish, others best for plants but i wasnt certain on one for plants so i could use advice for certain!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

If you are going for flouresent tube lighting then get some Aqua-Glow's they work wonders :smile:


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

It really depends on your preference. If you plan on having low light plants, flora-glo is a good brand. Get a bulb in the 6500 kelvin range. plants from my experience do best under 5500-6500k.

IMO, fish look best under actinics, which again is just a preference. Actinics project somewhat a purple/bluish glow. A bulb with a combination of bright light + actinic would be a 50/50 bulb. Marine-glo sells 50/50 bulbs.

If you just want the brightest look to your tank get a bulb 10000k+ color temperature


----------



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

they have 6 other light opinions. Are any good for piranha.

Coral Sun
Ocean Sun
Reef Sun
Ultra Sun
Tropic Sun
Flora Sun


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

Piranha dont need light. You could keep them under room lighting and they wouldnt care.

edit: just to add a side note. Each of those types of bulbs are made to stimulate different types of environments

Coral Sun - Reef lighting (salt)
Ocean Sun - SW fish/reef lighting
Reef Sun - Reef lighting (salt)
Ultra Sun - no idea
Tropic Sun - tropical climates (south america)
Flora Sun - plant lighting


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Why would I spend so much money in tanks equipment and fish, and not put a bulb in there so I could actually see my fish? It's not that they dont need light, they dont like light. But with time you can train them to get accustomed(sp) to it. I have sunglow on my 135.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

mine are used to a 260 watt coralife system


----------

